
Grial Uikit – Ready Made UI Views Crafted in XAML - jpbrocca
http://www.grialkit.com
======
jpbrocca
Grial aims to push Xamarin Forms to the next level in which apps look
appealing and UI implementation is a breeze. No more time wasted compiling
over and over to see small visual changes.

